# Headed to PCB mid July, any  advise on putting kids on fish from the piers?



## scottpriest (Jun 19, 2014)

We are heading down to PCB for a week in mid july. Can't Budget a full on charter, I will probably do a half day party boat with the kids. but they  are really excited about fishing from the pier, probably in the evenings. any advise anyone can give me as far as bait, how to rig (hooks, weight ect) and any tips on upping the kids chances of pulling something neat in off the pier?

As for rods I'm planning on bringing my spinning gear I use for striper fishing. 7' rods and reels spooled with 15lb mono.

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 19, 2014)

There are many options. If they are young and just want to catch something I would get one of the larger size sabiki rigs. They will catch hardtails and have a chance for some spanish mackerel. Basically they will catch something.

Another option is a bubble rig with either a straw rig or foley spoon. This will get spanish, ladyfish, hardtails and bluefish. It will be easy for the kids as all you do is chunk it and reel it fast. They could also throw a Gotcha but I am not sure how comfortable you are at letting them throw a lure with multiple sharp treble hooks (have to watch behind you before you throw). 

You mentioned fishing in the evenings and that or very first light will be the times to fish. Not much happening during the day when it gets hot.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 19, 2014)

Or try the state park near the boat ramp. There is little cove just west of the ramp where u can fish off the sand. Gulp shrimp, live shrimp or plugs.


----------



## scottpriest (Jun 19, 2014)

thank you very much. that's just what I needed to know! I don't think I want them tossing multiple treble hook lures around other people on the pier, so i'll stick with the other stuff. what about live bait/ frozen squid and such? just better off letting them toss out artificials? I do have a 17year old who will want to try at something a big. lol 





Dustin Pate said:


> There are many options. If they are young and just want to catch something I would get one of the larger size sabiki rigs. They will catch hardtails and have a chance for some spanish mackerel. Basically they will catch something.
> 
> Another option is a bubble rig with either a straw rig or foley spoon. This will get spanish, ladyfish, hardtails and bluefish. It will be easy for the kids as all you do is chunk it and reel it fast. They could also throw a Gotcha but I am not sure how comfortable you are at letting them throw a lure with multiple sharp treble hooks (have to watch behind you before you throw).
> 
> You mentioned fishing in the evenings and that or very first light will be the times to fish. Not much happening during the day when it gets hot.


----------



## flatheadz (Jun 19, 2014)

clark spoon on a 3 ft leader.  place your 2-3 oz weight between two swivel with a couple beads on both sides of the weight. let spoon sink and then real fast while  short jerking  on the retrieve. if and when you see fish in tow dont slow down the spoon. reel faster and they will pound it.   Or cigar minnows hooked with a treble hook thru the lips, no weight and cast in the waves at the end of the dock.Have your drag very light until hooked up. this might be hard for kids because it will tangle others up. better on outgoing tide.good luck


----------



## scottpriest (Jun 19, 2014)

flatheadz said:


> clark spoon on a 3 ft leader.  place your 2-3 oz weight between two swivel with a couple beads on both sides of the weight. let spoon sink and then real fast while  short jerking  on the retrieve. if and when you see fish in tow dont slow down the spoon. reel faster and they will pound it.   Or cigar minnows hooked with a treble hook thru the lips, no weight and cast in the waves at the end of the dock.Have your drag very light until hooked up. this might be hard for kids because it will tangle others up. better on outgoing tide.good luck


thanks!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey man we were down at pcb a couple weeks ago. We fished live shrimp about a foot n a half under weighted bobbers. W e fished from the st. Andrews peir and around the st Andrews rock jetties. We caught lots of ladyfish and bluefish/blue runners whatever you want to call them.
They're not good eating but we had a bunch of kids and if you wade out and cast close to the rocks you'll get one, or a bite, just about every time. The kids had an absolute blast reeling in lady fish and blue fish all morning. That's what mattered to us was happy kids and it sounds like your lookin for the same, so there is something y'all can try.
If your interested and want to know more specific just let me know!
Y'all have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottpriest (Jun 20, 2014)

that's what im talking about! Thanks!!!! I've never used live shrimp, anything needed to keep  them alive? or just a bucket full of water?





sea trout said:


> Hey man we were down at pcb a couple weeks ago. We fished live shrimp about a foot n a half under weighted bobbers. W e fished from the st. Andrews peir and around the st Andrews rock jetties. We caught lots of ladyfish and bluefish/blue runners whatever you want to call them.
> They're not good eating but we had a bunch of kids and if you wade out and cast close to the rocks you'll get one, or a bite, just about every time. The kids had an absolute blast reeling in lady fish and blue fish all morning. That's what mattered to us was happy kids and it sounds like your lookin for the same, so there is something y'all can try.
> If your interested and want to know more specific just let me know!
> Y'all have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hook up a chunk of cut ladyfish or mackerel or mullet or whatever after dark, and those kids could have some fun fighting a big redfish, ray, or shark.  On 15 lb mono, you need to do this at a time when there aren't too many other anglers because it might be a long fight and you don't want to tangle everyone's lines.

There is usually a big rush of fishing activity near dusk, but then it settles down to the committed night anglers after dark.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 20, 2014)

scottpriest said:


> that's what im talking about! Thanks!!!! I've never used live shrimp, anything needed to keep  them alive? or just a bucket full of water?



We used a 5 gallon bucket with small mr. bubbles airrator and a live bait bucket lid and 3 dozen live shrimp. All can be bought at the half hitch bait and tackle store right there close to capt andersons and the other marina's.

You'll need to make effort to keep them cool too. We put our bucket on the shady side of our other beach stuff. Then I frequently refreshed their water using the kids's sand castle buckets and it worked great!

You must have aeration if your gonna have 2-3 dozen shrimp at a time in 5 gallons. And yo must keep the water as cool as you can out there in that heat. Then your shrimp will do well.
Blue fish pull hard for the kids and the ladyfish jumped and spun when we set the hook, great kids fishin!!


----------



## scottpriest (Jun 21, 2014)

All great info! thank you fellas!


----------



## durell (Jun 21, 2014)

How many kids do you want to take? I fish down that way offshore in my boat. Maybe i could take yall out. I have some good spots. you will get a workout.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 24, 2014)

hey durell  I will be in pcb from july 11 - the 17  if ya need anybody to split the cost of gas and bait give me a holler   I usually fish offshore at Keatons  but the wife and kid likes the beaches at pcb more. So got to keep them Happy


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 24, 2014)

a white jig catches a lot of fish in the gulf. Make sure you use a small amount of seven strand leader material


----------



## scottpriest (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got back, thank you for all the replies! Kids had a blast, didn't catch anything with a lot of size, but using squid they caught a good bit of Bar jacks(?). I was given a green tube with a treble hook (what are these things called? lol) and a clear bobber to fill with water to try. I didn't hook anything but some nice fish chased it back to the pier and showed interest. I thought the guy was messing with me when he gave this to me to fish, but it got chased. had I known how to fish it I may have actually caught something.

also got to witness a huge shark caught on the pier park pier this past Saturday. those things are truly amazing and intimidating when you see them in the water like that at night.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 21, 2014)

scottpriest said:


> Just got back, thank you for all the replies! Kids had a blast, didn't catch anything with a lot of size, but using squid they caught a good bit of Bar jacks(?). I was given a green tube with a treble hook (what are these things called? lol) and a clear bobber to fill with water to try. I didn't hook anything but some nice fish chased it back to the pier and showed interest. I thought the guy was messing with me when he gave this to me to fish, but it got chased. had I known how to fish it I may have actually caught something.
> 
> also got to witness a huge shark caught on the pier park pier this past Saturday. those things are truly amazing and intimidating when you see them in the water like that at night.



The tube is a variation of a "straw rig" and the bubble rig (clear bobber). A lot of people will take a McDonalds straw and cut it like that tube and it works just as well. The bubble provides the weight to cast. I personally like fishing a "clouser minnow fly" behind my bubbles and will fill the bubble with wax instead of water to give it weight, buoyancy and it won't leak out like water. 

Basically you just throw it out and reel it fast back to the pier which imitates a fleeing baitfish.


----------



## scottpriest (Jul 21, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> The tube is a variation of a "straw rig" and the bubble rig (clear bobber). A lot of people will take a McDonalds straw and cut it like that tube and it works just as well. The bubble provides the weight to cast. I personally like fishing a "clouser minnow fly" behind my bubbles and will fill the bubble with wax instead of water to give it weight, buoyancy and it won't leak out like water.
> 
> Basically you just throw it out and reel it fast back to the pier which imitates a fleeing baitfish.


That's pretty cool they will hit just a cut straw. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## king george (Jul 22, 2014)

I was in Panama City Beach July 13th thru July 18th call tons of blue fish hardtails and ladyfish off of Sabiki rigs gotcha lures and bubble rigs,enjoy the kids should have a blast mine did


----------

